# New Dog Makita (The Akita) enjoying his new garden



## Milliepoochie

Some pictures of Millie's new house mate Makita who is enjoying his new lawned garden (Previously he had a 2m by 2m courtyard).

His character is already coming out, I was in the kitchen this afternoon and he was lying as close as he could to me (considering he was on his tie out in the garden) in the open back doorway. He laid there watching me and kept making funny noises and 'talking'


----------



## Ren

Gorgeous dog


----------



## Milliepoochie

Ren said:


> Gorgeous dog


Thank You, I woke up this morning and still cant believe that we have him. He is a giant bear, so soft and lovely to have around the house. He seems so much more at home today than yesterday, rolling around and less jumpy! (When he first jumped up at me I went flying, and i'm not a tiny person!!)


----------



## pinklady

He is a beauty, where did you rescue him from? Akitas get bad press but most are such loving loyal dogs, i have 2 but would love more!!!


----------



## xpalaboyx

I really like him, he looks so fluffy as a young pup.. :tongue_smilie:


----------



## Cleo38

Am glad he's settling in so well, he's beautiful


----------



## The3DChis

He is a cracker!!


----------



## Guest

What a beauty!! Love akitas


----------



## Heather78

He looks so soft and fluffy, glad he's settling in


----------



## new westie owner

He is gorgeous


----------



## Steff

Awww he is gorgeous


----------



## portiaa

He's beautifull! :001_wub: 

Ive probably missed a thread or something  , But..when did you get him? and how is he with millie?  

Good Luck with the new addition!


----------



## Milliepoochie

portiaa said:


> He's beautifull! :001_wub:
> 
> Ive probably missed a thread or something  , But..when did you get him? and how is he with millie?
> 
> Good Luck with the new addition!


We got him very short notice this weekend. I saw a private advert for him a couple weeks ago and contacted the owner to find out more but never heard back. Then on Saturday I got a phone call turns out they put an incorrect number on their advert and they were moving house this monday.

My OH went to see him, took him for a walk and agreed we would give him a home even if only to get him registered with an appropriate Rescue centre to ensure he went to a suitable home. (At this point he hadnt even met Millie but my OH is a softy at heart and couldnt bear him going to kennels)I think we can safely say the OH and Makita have bonded very very well!  He isnt going anywhere! (Can I just add my OH didnt actually realise I had contacted this guy originally so reacted quite well considering!)

Millie and Makita have spent around 7 hours together on walks and in the garden BUT due to her spay yesterday Millie is living in the living room / Kitchen and Makita is living in the Utility Room / Boot Room. (It sounds tiny but its huge!). Makita has been spendng every day in the garden / utility room whilst my OH is at work - He is in his element. So fair they seem to be getting on really well, Millie was a right little tart, playing with him and teasing him. They both know each others presence in the house but they are very calm. I am looking forward to once Millie is recovered so we can slowly let them spend more and more time together.

It's been a very eventful / busy few days


----------



## portiaa

Milliepoochie said:


> We got him very short notice this weekend. I saw a private advert for him a couple weeks ago and contacted the owner to find out more but never heard back. Then on Saturday I got a phone call turns out they put an incorrect number on their advert and they were moving house this monday.
> 
> My OH went to see him, took him for a walk and agreed we would give him a home even if only to get him registered with an appropriate Rescue centre to ensure he went to a suitable home. (At this point he hadnt even met Millie but my OH is a softy at heart and couldnt bear him going to kennels)I think we can safely say the OH and Makita have bonded very very well!  He isnt going anywhere! (Can I just add my OH didnt actually realise I had contacted this guy originally so reacted quite well considering!)
> 
> Millie and Makita have spent around 7 hours together on walks and in the garden BUT due to her spay yesterday Millie is living in the living room / Kitchen and Makita is living in the Utility Room / Boot Room. (It sounds tiny but its huge!). Makita has been spendng every day in the garden / utility room whilst my OH is at work - He is in his element. So fair they seem to be getting on really well, Millie was a right little tart, playing with him and teasing him. They both know each others presence in the house but they are very calm. I am looking forward to once Millie is recovered so we can slowly let them spend more and more time together.
> 
> It's been a very eventful / busy few days


Wow! Sounds great! Hope millie recovers quickly and you can get them spending more time together soon!  Good Luck!


----------



## Guest

He is gorgeous.


----------

